# Buying House in Australia



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning to immigrate to Australia and I would like to know that am I eligible to buy house immediately when I immigrate to Australia or do I have to wait till I get citizenship in order to have that right to buy a house?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Look at this website for info www.firb.com.au foreign investment review boar fit sets out criteria so u can see for urself and even apply online


----------



## Mazdiar (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are immigrating, then as a permanent resident you will be able to buy a house. No restrictions there. You do not need to wait till you become a citizen.


----------

